#ubuntu-freshers 2007-03-05
* Signon time  :    Wed Feb 28 11:13:46 2007
* Signoff time :    Mon Mar  5 08:58:52 2007
* Total uptime :    4d 21h 45m  6s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-freshers.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-locobot_2(n=UbuntuLo@eshu.ubuntu-eu.org)- #ubuntu-bugs: The channel is logged (at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode). Please observe the Ubuntu Code of Conduct. Thank you!
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [+tc]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-s]  by ChanServ
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* mode/#ubuntu-freshers [-o ubuntulog]  by ChanServ
* #ubuntu-freshers  You need to be a channel operator to do that
* Signon time  :    Mon Mar  5 09:26:52 2007
* Signoff time :    Mon Mar  5 19:33:02 2007
* Total uptime :    0d 10h  6m 10s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-freshers.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
!alindeman:*! Hi all ... if you're interested in having a bot report live updates from your Bugzilla (akin to CIA for CVS/SVN commits), feel free to contact mkanat.  His channel, with aggregate output, is ##bugzilla-world
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-03-08
!christel:*! Hi all! We're experiencing a bout of memoserv spam at the moment, we are looking into ways of preventing it. We apologise for the inconvenience. Thank you for using freenode and have a good day!
!christel:*! Hi again! A temporary measure worth utilizing is '/msg nickserv set memos off' to avoid getting spammed with notices. 
#ubuntu-freshers 2007-03-11
* Signon time  :    Mon Mar  5 19:36:44 2007
* Signoff time :    Sun Mar 11 16:48:04 2007
* Total uptime :    5d 21h 11m 20s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-freshers.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
